# How are dishcloths used?



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I call mine WASHCLOTHS. I use some in the bath. Some in the kitchen. They wash faces, bodies, dishes, counter tops, sit under plants, stand in for coasters. How do you want to use them?


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

To answer your question-all and more that you ask about. I gave my sister some pretty colored ones that her husband used as grease rags, then bleached! So, they can be used for anything. The softer cotton ones are good for baby cloths.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I have made several to take with me when I go shopping and use them to wipe my hands and dab my mouth when I have a cuppa or lunch at the cafe. I also use them when eating Ramen at the restaurant. I manage to sprinkle my miso everywhere when I am slurping my noodles. My son holds his hand out for the cloth to wipe his hands also, he says he prefers my homemade cloths to the paper serviettes they have in cafes and restaurants. I make them a little larger than the usual sized cloths.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I use them for washing dishes, they scrub well. Also for wiping down counters and such. Then they just go in the wash.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

What do you use to wash dishes and counters? Where are you located? What is FOMO?
Sounds cranky but really just curious.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> What do you use to wash dishes and counters? Where are you located? What is FOMO?
> Sounds cranky but really just curious.


FOMO=Fear of Missing Out


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I use them to wash dishes and wipe stove and counter tops. When they fade or wear out I use them as rags for car. And ivyrain, you don't sound cranky☺! And what is FOMO?


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

I use them to wash dishes and wipe stove and counter tops. When they fade or wear out I use them as rags for car. And ivyrain, you don't sound cranky☺!


----------



## Jayne61 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry for double post.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

FOMO = Fear of Missing Out


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use them for washing dishes too. Have used them for years. Work much better then "store-bought" dish cloths I think. Now I intermingle rows off the scruffy yarn with the regular cotton yarn to give them more scrubbing power.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I use them for washing dishes, they scrub well. Also for wiping down counters and such. Then they just go in the wash.


Yes, same here


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the translation but seriously fshinbaum, what do you use for washing up?


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I knit them with cotton only and make them 10x10 or 10x11in. In order to place them over the food at a picnic to keep the flies off or over the top of hot food such as biscuits, muffins etc. to keep them warm at the table. My DH uses a 12x12 in the shower. And finally I have knit them as hot pads on the table under hot glass casseroles. They are knit double thickness at the same time and have worked very well. I'm not able to wring the water out of dish cloths because of arthritis fingers.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I keep mine by the sink for wiping down the table and counter-tops.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

ivyrain said:


> Thanks for the translation but seriously fshinbaum, what do you use for washing up?


I use sponges for washing dishes and counter tops and I use scrubbies in the shower.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> I use sponges for washing dishes and counter tops and I use scrubbies in the shower.


How often do you replace your sponges or sanitize them? I use 2-3 dishrags a day, and never worry if they're sanitary, since if used to wipe counters after prepping meats in goes in the dirty clothes.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

To wash dishes, to wipe things off, like the table and counter. I dry the dishes with dish towels, or let them air dry.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I use them for washing dishes, wiping off tables etc. When my kids were young kept a damp one in a Ziploc bag in my diaper bag to wipe and refresh little faces


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I also like to use them as napkins at the table. Great for wiping hands and faces and then tossing in the laundry.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

I use them to wash dishes and any other wiping chore in the house. After they start looking 'ratty' I use them on my wet or dry Swifter mops. Lastly they go into the fabric recycling bins which are placed near the school buildings around town. Any old and useless textiles, sneakers(no matter how horrible they look), rugs and worn out home and clothing fabrics placed in the bins will be shredded to be re-cycled for other purposes. Our town has saved a lot of money this way if these articles are not placed in with the regular trash to go to the landfill as there is less bulk in the barrels meaning fewer trips . Any monies realized from the recycling companies benefits our schools.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't think what we don't use them for. They have a life cycle in my house. Start out as bath and dish clothes, then when they get ratty, we have a container and we use then instead of paper towels. You can put them in the microwave if they are un-dyed and 100 percent cotton. Then they go to the garage or chopped up for chew toy stuffing


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the cotton dish cloths that I make either out of Sugar n' Cream or Peaches n' Cream cotton yarn. They are used for wiping down counters and kitchen appliances, i.e. stove, refrigerator, toaster, microwave and are very absorbent. I will never use those thin, store bought cloths ever again. I use the scrubber that fits on the end of a handle where the handle holds the liquid detergent for washing dishes and use Dawn detergent in the handle and air dry the dishes in a rack. For baby wash cloths, Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton is a softer cotton to use on a baby and it is fun to make the cloths with a pattern. I have a pattern booklet with several patterns like a butterfly, baby bottle, rocking horse, etc. There is a pattern for a "Stay On" baby bib that I like to make and also make a small baby wash cloth out of the same yarn as the bib so it will match. My dish cloths always go in the bleach load in the washing machine. I recently purchased a couple of all white dish towels and a cone of white cotton yarn that I am going to use to make a few dish cloths to replace the ones that have become "ratty" and need to be thrown out. I like to have quite a few on hand so I can change them often. Last year I tried crocheting a cloth in a pretty shell pattern but found that it was too thick. I like the thinner, knitted ones better using the original "Grandma's" dishcloth pattern that goes from corner to corner.


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

Knitted wash cloths are rarely seen in the UK. As a kid, we always used rags, old towels, worn out vests etc. Cloths were boiled, so always clean. 
Now, most people use small sponges with a scrubber on one side in the kitchen. Very cheap and can be thrown in the washer several times. 
In a shower or bath, a nylon scrubby (not the same as your kitchen ones) is most common, in loads of colours, or toweling face cloths. 
Just another difference between the two countries.
I must admit, I did wonder why when my Canadian cousin gave me a knitted wash cloth. Only found out more here on KP.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine are washcloths and I use them in the shower, make them for babies, and use dar coloured ones in my kitchen sink!


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think your question has been answered ,, I use mine for just about anything I gave a three to a old lady I go and keep company once a week and she uses them for coasters and under vases of flowers


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

All of the ways you mentioned is how I use my knitted cloths. Less for drying but we use the to wash dishes and made many for people washing. Heck you can use them for hot mats also. Very versatile.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I use them for wiping up spills in the kitchen or on our boat. I made some in rectangles instead of squares and use them as hot pads in the kitchen and on our dining table. I usually try to have 3 or 4 extra at hand to be used as impromptu hostess gifts when invited to dinner or for a housewarming (I roll up three and tie them together with a pretty ribbon). I give some made in extra soft cotton yarn for baby gifts too. As you can see, they are very versatile.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Knitted wash cloths are not used much in the uk.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I call them washcloths, mine are going, along with soap, into the Christmas Child shoeboxes.


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I knit some to keep in kitchen for wiping kids hands and mouths or in the bathroom for soft baby wash cloths, scrubbing tubs, floors, I have loved them so much - I use them for just about everything.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

One of my friends uses one as a wrist rest when using the computer mouse.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I make mine from 100% cotton yarn and a bit smaller than most. My daughter and her friends love them for washing their face.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I use mine to wash dishes and wipe down bench tops, table, stove, cupboard doors etc... They also make nice wash cloths to wash ones face...


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I use mine just like any bought dishcloth....to wash dishes and clean the kitchen. I cannot remember when I have actually bought a dishcloth. I do wash mine daily..keep about 10 at all times.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

hahhahahah FOMO ISNT NAUGHTY.
We use them for washing dishes all over the kitchen when they ware their floor washers too.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

mopa2282 said:


> Knitted wash cloths are not used much in the uk.


I don't think that I know anyone in the uk that uses them although,having said that, about 60 years ago when I was learning to knit we were given dishcloth cotton to knit dishcloths! That highlights another difference, usa members call them washcloths! The same thing but we seem to have outgrown them. I do have some bright yellow pure cotton, which I thought I could make washcloths with but it's à 2 full packets enough to make a garment for an adult & some left for a child's one. It's a lovely shade, a real eggy yellow but no one wants to wear it! I did make a child's 'owl' jumper (sweater) just because I wanted to try the pattern but I haven't found a home for it yet,after 2 years! If anyone wants it they're welcome to it! I didn't pay for it as it was an offer of 'buy this & get yellow cotton free' so I guess they couldn't sell it! It's lovely quality & pure cotton, it's just a very bright colour. Probably some in a more exotic location would be happy to wear it,don't know how much postal charges would be but I'd happily give it to someone who could make use of it, too nice to waste! ????


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

I just don't know have to live without dishcloths of some kind.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Depends on what color they are knitted. One color range in the bathroom another color range for the kitchen.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Any way you want to ..I use mine, either as dishcloths to wash or as washcloths to wash one self. Some use them as doily under a vase, some sew them together for a baby throw or a large throw..use your imagination...


----------



## bathbelle (Jun 17, 2017)

Another example of the cultural divide between US and UK! In the UK if I gave someone a knitted dishcloth they would wonder why and think I was a cheapskate or maybe making a comment about their cleanliness.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sukiesue said:


> I don't think that I know anyone in the uk that uses them although,having said that, about 60 years ago when I was learning to knit we were given dishcloth cotton to knit dishcloths! That highlights another difference, usa members call them washcloths! The same thing but we seem to have outgrown them. I do have some bright yellow pure cotton, which I thought I could make washcloths with but it's à 2 full packets enough to make a garment for an adult & some left for a child's one. It's a lovely shade, a real eggy yellow but no one wants to wear it! I did make a child's 'owl' jumper (sweater) just because I wanted to try the pattern but I haven't found a home for it yet,after 2 years! If anyone wants it they're welcome to it! I didn't pay for it as it was an offer of 'buy this & get yellow cotton free' so I guess they couldn't sell it! It's lovely quality & pure cotton, it's just a very bright colour. Probably some in a more exotic location would be happy to wear it,don't know how much postal charges would be but I'd happily give it to someone who could make use of it, too nice to waste! ????


In the US cloths used to clean dishes are called dishcloths whereas softer ones for body cleansing are called washcloths and now spa cloths. I think they were called face cloths when I was growing up in the UK.


----------



## Joyce kemmery (Jan 15, 2017)

I use them for everything from the kitchen to the bathroom! Sometimes even used to wash the dog!!!!! Then just throw them in with the towels & wash & dry. Ready to use again!!!!!!


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

OMG. LOL. I hear you sister. Years ago a German woman gave me one single simple dish cloth as a house warming gift telling me her elderly mom had hand made it. I hung it on a hook in the kitchen to proudly display it. It never once occurred to me until today it Is something I am suppose to use!!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

LizR said:


> In the US cloths used to clean dishes are called dishcloths whereas softer ones for body cleansing are called washcloths and now spa cloths. I think they were called face cloths when I was growing up in the UK.


Things do vary with names over the years & according to your station in life. For use in the bathroom we have flannels, sometimes called face cloths. To dry dishes it's tea cloths & to wash dishes, dishcloths! I love all the differences between English speaking countries, sometimes it really makes your brain work, figuring out what is meant! Vive la difference! I love 'speaking' to kpers all around the world! ????


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a friend that asked me to make some for her and she uses them for dusting. She says they are the best for dusting.


----------



## grannyang (Apr 13, 2017)

I also use mine for everything, having been brought up in a generation when bought cloths were unheard of, so we had to knit or crochet our own. We once owned a bulldog, so a cloth went everywhere as a slobber cloth to wipe her jowls. Just let your imagination run wild


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love all the ideas in this topic, thanks!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

bathbelle said:


> Another example of the cultural divide between US and UK! In the UK if I gave someone a knitted dishcloth they would wonder why and think I was a cheapskate or maybe making a comment about their cleanliness.


A couple of years ago I made some really pretty blocks of soap for my SIL. They looked a bit stingy on their own so I crocheted a couple of facecloths to go with them. She loved them and has asked me to make more.

Because of the success of the little prezzy, I decided to make myself some dishcloths. They were pure cotton and looked OK, if a bit old fashioned, but they were useless. They weren't anywhere near as absorbent as my microfiber dishcloths that I buy from Tesco (not all microfiber cloths are good but the ones I get are brilliant), so I threw the knitted ones away. However, now we know that microfiber puts tiny particles into the water system, my conscience is starting to get the better of me and I'm thinking of knitting some more and putting up with the poorer performance for the sake of the planet.

I tend to have about 30 dishcloths in a stack beside the sink and perhaps only use them once before throwing them in a bucket of bio soap powder, Napisan and water, to be washed and spun really fast each morning. I hope the knitted dishcloths will withstand the rough treatment.

I can't understand the scrubby thing though. What dishes do people scrub? If I burn anything in a pan (porridge sometimes) I just soak it overnight. Life's too short for scrubbing.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sukiesue said:


> Things do vary with names over the years & according to your station in life. For use in the bathroom we have flannels, sometimes called face cloths. To dry dishes it's tea cloths & to wash dishes, dishcloths! I love all the differences between English speaking countries, sometimes it really makes your brain work, figuring out what is meant! Vive la difference! I love 'speaking' to kpers all around the world! ????


Sukie, thank you for refreshing my memory after leaving 54 years ago. We did use a flannel when washing face and neck and in the bath. Facecloth must have come later. Yes, it is interesting and sometimes confusing when terms are different all over the world. Here tea cloths to dry dishes are usually called dish towels (in our area at least).


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

If they are absorbent, wash the car and then dry it with another one, wring it out and keep wiping. I use the cotton yarn to tie up baked goods. It seems no different than colored string. I wrapped two gifts with the red yesterday.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

If they are used in the kitchen, they can hold and grow bacteria due to the construction of the loops. Put them in the microwave for a minute periodically. Same with a sponge.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


Hi I had much the same question as you.
Have copied my post below if your interested. I had lots of good advice from our lovely KP friends.

the-pearl-hunter (a regular here) (online) Joined: Jul 11, 2016 Posts: 388 Loc: Booker, Bucks, UK

I have seen so much about how people on KP love knitting dish cloths. I would like to give them a go.

What yarn would you recommend also what patterns for a beginner.

Never thought I would be asking this, as I couldn't see what the fascination with dishcloths was all about.

Must admit I thought the same about socks, until I knitted my first pair. 
Now like so many others here I'm addicted.

Look forward to your advice.
Margaret


----------



## Dixie Diane (Feb 26, 2017)

I use them to wash dishes, wipe counters, and stove. I make them double thick for hot plates. When I make them for others I make them about 10 x 10, but because of arthritis I like mine about 6 x 6 that fit just in my hand. That way I can wring them out with out any problems. FYI, I have gone to smaller bath towels because they are easier to hold.
Since being on here and heard that other make them for face cloths and I have decided to make them not only for myself, but as gifts given with a bar of soap. I have a niece that loves them and when I see her about once a year makes sure I am bringing her at least a dozen.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Sukiesue said:


> Things do vary with names over the years & according to your station in life. For use in the bathroom we have flannels, sometimes called face cloths. To dry dishes it's tea cloths & to wash dishes, dishcloths! I love all the differences between English speaking countries, sometimes it really makes your brain work, figuring out what is meant! Vive la difference! I love 'speaking' to kpers all around the world! ????


Almost the same here, but not quite. For the bathroom some say flannels, but most say facecloth. To wash dishes we have dishcloths, but to dry dishes we have tea towels.


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

ivyrain said:


> What do you use to wash dishes and counters? Where are you located? What is FOMO?
> Sounds cranky but really just curious.


I never use cloths to wash dishes, countertops etc.!! I use a sponge which I rinse thoroughly after each use first with hot water, then with cold, then disinfect with 2 minutes in the microwave.---1 daughter also uses a sponge while the family knitting daughter knits her own dishcloths using white cotton which she bleaches regularly.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Almost the same here, but not quite. For the bathroom some say flannels, but most say facecloth. To wash dishes we have dishcloths, but to dry dishes we have tea towels.


 I say facecloth, dishcloth and tea towel, too.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> Hi I had much the same question as you.
> Have copied my post below if your interested. I had lots of good advice from our lovely KP friends.
> 
> the-pearl-hunter (a regular here) (online) Joined: Jul 11, 2016 Posts: 388 Loc: Booker, Bucks, UK
> ...


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I knit them for cleaning just about anything,and for gifts.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I also use them for dishes counter tops an for baths too an my floors too


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

ivyrain said:


> What do you use to wash dishes and counters? Where are you located? What is FOMO?
> Sounds cranky but really just curious.


I don't use cloths for dish washing or wiping off surfaces in the kitchen! I use a sponge with scrubber on one side. After each use I rinse thoroughly until all soap disappears, then pop in the microwave for 1-2 minutes for disinfecting. youngest daughter also uses sponge but knitting daughter knits all of hers in white cotton because she bleaches them on a regular basis.--I too was unfamiliar with FOMO. I learn something new on KP almost every day!!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you use to wash dishes, counter tops, your body?


----------



## bathbelle (Jun 17, 2017)

Flannels!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

LizR said:


> Sukie, thank you for refreshing my memory after leaving 54 years ago. We did use a flannel when washing face and neck and in the bath. Facecloth must have come later. Yes, it is interesting and sometimes confusing when terms are different all over the world. Here tea cloths to dry dishes are usually called dish towels (in our area at least).


If you haven't been back in that time you'll find things very different now, & unfortunately not always for the best. Britain has deteriorated,especially in the way people act! There doesn't seem to be any standards now, sometimes I think it would be good to go back to the 'old' days. I know things were harder then but it made for better, caring people. Yes I am a grumpy old woman, sometimes, now, but myfriend says that I'm entitled to be now, at my age! I think facecloth was more 'posh' but we were not wealthy enough for that so ,to us, they are still flannels! ????


----------



## woodsstock111 (Aug 18, 2016)

I use dish cloth to make table topper that I am making now. I just back it the size I want.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Ditto!


dragonfly7673 said:


> I use them for washing dishes, they scrub well. Also for wiping down counters and such. Then they just go in the wash.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I read somewhere about a lady who had made tons of them for shows and didn't sell a single one so she put them together and made them into a quilt for her granddaughter.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


Same purposes people would use storebought dishcloths. (I haven't used storebought dishcloths for over 25 years!!).

I use them to: wash dishes, wash counters, wash tables, wipe up spills, spot clean cupboard doors, walls around light switches. When they start to wear out, I use them as "coasters" to catch drips or they go in the "rag bag" for washing floors, cleaning the bathtub, toilet, bathroom sink, wiping floors, washing floors (small areas, though now that I'm older, I've been told not to clean the floor on my hands and knees), dusting furniture. When they get even more thread-bare, I either give them to DH for use in the garage, or for "use and toss" (like for checking the oil in the vehicle) purposes, or I put them in my composter. I get a lot of mileage out of them!!

Further - I've had the pleasure of working on a simple project, either knit or crochet, to help me relax. I sometimes use the dishcloth as a way to test out a pattern stitch or technique I've wanted to try. I find them to be great take-along projects. I've been known to leave a basic corner to corner cloth in the vehicle in case I didn't have a handy take along project to take to appointments. Or for those few minutes waiting in the vehicle when picking someone up.

Hand made dishcloths are just so versatile!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Goodness, in my house that is all that is used.

I usually give a dozen or so to every family, even to some friends and neighbors at Christmas. I have even made bibs for all the babies in the family. My grandkids love then because after a meal they can clean both baby and the high chair.

Plus, I find them fun and fast to do for short car trips!

Fiona ????????????


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I use them for washing dishes, they scrub well. Also for wiping down counters and such. Then they just go in the wash.


That is exactly how I use them.
Once I started with handmade cotton dish cloths, I haven't bought any more cloth ones from the store.
The ones that are knitted or crocheted with cotton yarn are all I use.
Dick


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I have made several to take with me when I go shopping and use them to wipe my hands and dab my mouth when I have a cuppa or lunch at the cafe. I also use them when eating Ramen at the restaurant. I manage to sprinkle my miso everywhere when I am slurping my noodles. My son holds his hand out for the cloth to wipe his hands also, he says he prefers my homemade cloths to the paper serviettes they have in cafes and restaurants. I make them a little larger than the usual sized cloths.


Hi knitted by nan I love your Avatar of Mrs brown sat on the Christmas tree. I didn't know that you could get that TV program in Australia. It's such a great laugh.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

All of the above, but I didn't see anyone use them as padding between glass bowls and Teflon pans. They work like a charm. As to sanitizing, after rinsing mine thoroughly I splash a little vinegar on the wet cloth, squeeze if through, rinse again and wring. No soap residue and no smell, drys quickly and is ready to go again.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I didn't think I knew anyone who used them. But when I learned to knit, I practiced by making about a million of them, which I then gave away to people who were surprisingly appreciative. These people have told me that they use them all the time. Maybe I should make some for myself....


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


Mine are mostly used as dishcloths, but then after dishes are done I clean the counter and stove plus there are times I use them to wipe up the floor.

My daughter crocheted a large one about the size of six dishcloths, that I use under my plastic cutting board to prevent it from slipping all over the place. Then last week I had purchase cotton yarn that was a little on the jumbo side and knit myself another one as back up, plus two dishcloths that will probably be use to scrub the floor because they are so thick.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

You are going to raise an eyebrow, but I only use paper towels in the kitchen to dry hands and to wipe up counter tops, and also in bathrooms. I use a wet swiffer on all the floors. In the shower, I use my hands to scrub up. My friends all think we have stock in a Brawny. Haha


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You do not do dishes? For those of us who do, we use them to scrub the food off the dish and glasses and other things used to eat or cook with. We also use them to clean off the counters with and the stove/cooker and wash down cupboard doors with and and and. I think you get the idea. yes, no?


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I use them for washing dishes, they scrub well. Also for wiping down counters and such. Then they just go in the wash.


Me too!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


Years ago when Ann Landers got letters like this, she would say, "I guess the Yale or Harvard boys are at it again!"


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Years ago when Ann Landers got letters like this, she would say, "I guess the Yale or Harvard boys are at it again!"


KP is like the modern version of Ann Landers.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


I refuse to spend time making something that will eventually get as grungy as a dishcloth. I use mine as a face cloth instead and they last for a long time. I've been using Dishie yarn from Knit Picks and it DOES fade in the wash, which I don't like.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Sukiesue said:


> I don't think that I know anyone in the uk that uses them ????


I don't use them either and left the UK 40 years ago. Old habits die hard, I guess!
However, I do make my own dish sponges out of terry towelling, cotton fabric and thin batting. On Etsy they're called Un-sponges. And in the shower I use a face flannel. 
I find the cotton knit dishcloths too heavy somehow.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


They are wonderful as face clothes, or counter wipers/dish washing. I would use different yarn for different uses. They are also great ways to learn stitch patterns, When i was getting back into yarn work I made a ton of dishcloths - mostly crochet.

I use mine between my cast iron fry pans, and dishes etc. For scrubbers, I have branched into acrylic or polyester, and have floor scrubbers - [I wear them on my feet]. There are towel patterns if you want. I now only make scrubbers as my old ones wear out, and my last soft wash clothes were made for my great niece's birth. I am planning to make my BFF a prayer cloth/shawl combo. So I have been looking today for patterns for those.

There are many uses, but there are so many things to knit -no one has to make any of them. We make what we like. So try one that takes your fancy, see if you like them. They are quick, so good between bigger or more complex projects. :sm11:


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

My daughter uses only the dishcloths (facecloths) that I made for her on her son's face and hands. For cleaning tasks she uses sponges and old washcloths (the store bought kind), but only knitted dishcloths for him. She has a pile of about 10 or so made with various cotton yarns at all times, and I am requested to make others as I have the time. She thinks they are so soft and he loves the bright colors and the designs. He is five now and he requests different designs and colors just for his cloths. They are our special bond. He will always remember Grandma's washcloths.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I have knitted dishcloth squares in baby yarn with teddy bears, duck, letters exc on and sewn them together to make baby blankets for a neonatal ward that I knit for they love them.


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

I've made wash cloths for my best friend and sister in law, who liked them and do use them. They have requested some more, but working on so many things right now I keep forgetting!


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

With the price of cotton yarn in the UK, it is better to buy J-cloths or similar. Flannels are 3 for £1 in the local Asda - US Walmart. The very idea of using a cloth I had spend time and money knitting to use on the floor etc is not very appealing!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sukiesue said:


> If you haven't been back in that time you'll find things very different now, & unfortunately not always for the best. Britain has deteriorated,especially in the way people act! There doesn't seem to be any standards now, sometimes I think it would be good to go back to the 'old' days. I know things were harder then but it made for better, caring people. Yes I am a grumpy old woman, sometimes, now, but myfriend says that I'm entitled to be now, at my age! I think facecloth was more 'posh' but we were not wealthy enough for that so ,to us, they are still flannels! ????


Last time I was in Wales was 1989, the differences between then and 1963 when I came to the US were amazing. My husband and children and I went for visits to my mother every few years so some changes were gradual but by 1989 when my mother passed it was a different country from the one I had left. It has been 26 years since my last visit so i am sure it is even more different now. 
It is sad that the people are not as caring there now but I think that is probably the case with other countries too.


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

mopa2282 said:


> Knitted wash cloths are not used much in the uk.


not in new zealand either.I have made them but the cotton expensive


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I gave a set to my teenage granddaughters and they love how it scrubs their face good. Clean faces reduces pimples.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I use my cloth's in the kitchen for washing dishes wiping benches, cleaning spills etc.....I also use some in the shower.....they go in the washing machine and waah up nice and clean, when they get past there best they get used for washing the car or any outside cleaning


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

I live in the south and have found the humidity is too high and they do not dry well overnight. I love using them, however, to wipe down counters, stove, fridge, etc and to wipe my hands while cooking. I have a drawer full and am always making more. I use peaches and cream for my kitchen cloths and Hobby Lobby I love this cotton for face/wash cloths. I don't use any other type of cloth in my shower or bath any longer. Once I tried the knitted ones I was hooked. Knit on or two from the less expensive peaches and cream/sugar and cream and see what you think. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


all of the above.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

marciesitton said:


> I live in the south and have found the humidity is too high and they do not dry well overnight. I love using them, however, to wipe down counters, stove, fridge, etc and to wipe my hands while cooking. I have a drawer full and am always making more. I use peaches and cream for my kitchen cloths and Hobby Lobby I love this cotton for face/wash cloths. I don't use any other type of cloth in my shower or bath any longer. Once I tried the knitted ones I was hooked. Knit on or two from the less expensive peaches and cream/sugar and cream and see what you think. :sm24: :sm24:


Well for two months we share your hot humid summers and yes, it takes forever for them to dry and they can become moldy--best dried in the sun, but if they do smell a bit just soak in a tiny bit of bleech in water or just tossing in the washer should do it. These cloths last me for years and are the very best for wiping down my cupboards and appliances followed by a linen towel for complete shine. I love making these mostly for practicing different stitches and include them in gifts to friends, like wrapping around a bottle of hand soap or lotion--lavender, my fav.


----------



## GinaO (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in the UK! I was given a couple of dishcloths by a friend, who was brought up in a family who made them. I started to make them myself, and I love using them. I think they are better than the ones that you can buy! They last a long time too. Having said that, I made them for my daughter and some of her friends when they got married and they were very surprised! I also gave several to my sister in law... but to be honest people I've given them to just aren't that enthused with them. Unless you use them, see the difference!... you never will know how brill they are! Also some hospitals here are using 4 by 4 cotton squares for the babies in special care baby units.. they swop the squares between mom and baby, it apparently helps promote breast milk and the smells help comfort and bond them .... I use the softer smaller cloths to wipe my dogs eyes too, they are great for that...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I use them all the time in the kitchen for doing dishes and wiping counters during clean up. What I love the most are the little scrubbies I make, about 4 inches square using 1 strand of cotton yarn and a strip of nylon net about 3 to 4 inches wide knitted together. My family and friends love them and are now asking for me to make more so they can give them as gifts and now those people are asking for more also. I use them for doing regular dishes as I think the small size works well for use by my arthritic hands. If food has had a chance to dry on a plate a little extra scrubbing power is a good thing. I have crocheted them too but prefer the knitted ones.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

charlieandrus said:


> I refuse to spend time making something that will eventually get as grungy as a dishcloth. I use mine as a face cloth instead and they last for a long time. I've been using Dishie yarn from Knit Picks and it DOES fade in the wash, which I don't like.


Try soaking them in white vinegar and water before using them. I think it helps with the fading. Also any time I buy new clothes I throw it in the washing machine and poor in some vinegar to prevent fading. I had an old red shirt that faded every time I washed it and it had been washed many many times. I finally did the vinegar treatment on it and it stopped fading.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Goodness, in my house that is all that is used.
> 
> I usually give a dozen or so to every family, even to some friends and neighbors at Christmas. I have even made bibs for all the babies in the family. My grandkids love then because after a meal they can clean both baby and the high chair.
> 
> ...


I agree, my family gets them every year for Christmas along with other gifts. My son-in-law cooks every year for Mothers day so I take along dishcloths for his Mother and my daughter. I have to be knitting when I sit down to watch TV in the evening so if I don't have another project I do another dishcloth or washcloth for my grandchildren. They love them too.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I make the cloths larger to separate fry pans and glass baking dishes. With heavier weight cotton I make coasters and hot pads to either pick up pots and pans from the stove or put a pot on the pad. Lots of things you can do with them without washing your dishes, the sink, the counter or your face.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

They are for everything and anything. I've also discovered that if rinsed out in really cold water they don't sour as quickly should you want to air dry for use later. This works especially if you don't happen to have a lot of them to enable using a fresh one every time. Soaking in vinegar and water prior to use does help with fading. 

I have not read all of the comments above so don't know if color coding has been mentioned or not. Suggest a different color for each room or use. i.e. white for dishes, yellow for bathrooms, pink for face cloths, etc.

I'd sure be interested in knowing if anyone has come across a cotton yarn that does NOT fade in the wash?


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I use worsted weight yarn, multiple coloured or solid. Perfect for washing
Dishes. Thicker ones made with cotton by my mom, I have on my dresser
With a vase filled with knitting needles sitting on it. She taught me how
To knit. It is a beautiful peach coloured cloth.
I also have one on the bathroom vanity.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

What does FOMO mean?

I LOVE using my knitted dishcloths! My husband loves using them and also my sister and her husband. We all hand wash our dishes with them instead of using a sponge. They are also great for wiping counters and once they get a bit worn out, I use them to scrub the bathtub. Some folks like to use them as washcloths, but I don't. I much prefer a good quality store bought washcloth for my body. I also enjoy knitting them!



fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to have your "Stay On" baby bib & matching wash cloth pattern if you can share, please!



Evie RM said:


> I love the cotton dish cloths that I make either out of Sugar n' Cream or Peaches n' Cream cotton yarn. They are used for wiping down counters and kitchen appliances, i.e. stove, refrigerator, toaster, microwave and are very absorbent. I will never use those thin, store bought cloths ever again. I use the scrubber that fits on the end of a handle where the handle holds the liquid detergent for washing dishes and use Dawn detergent in the handle and air dry the dishes in a rack. For baby wash cloths, Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton is a softer cotton to use on a baby and it is fun to make the cloths with a pattern. I have a pattern booklet with several patterns like a butterfly, baby bottle, rocking horse, etc. There is a pattern for a "Stay On" baby bib that I like to make and also make a small baby wash cloth out of the same yarn as the bib so it will match. My dish cloths always go in the bleach load in the washing machine. I recently purchased a couple of all white dish towels and a cone of white cotton yarn that I am going to use to make a few dish cloths to replace the ones that have become "ratty" and need to be thrown out. I like to have quite a few on hand so I can change them often. Last year I tried crocheting a cloth in a pretty shell pattern but found that it was too thick. I like the thinner, knitted ones better using the original "Grandma's" dishcloth pattern that goes from corner to corner.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I like your idea of color coding since I have made the mistake of confusing mine!



Maddie1936 said:


> They are for everything and anything. I've also discovered that if rinsed out in really cold water they don't sour as quickly should you want to air dry for use later. This works especially if you don't happen to have a lot of them to enable using a fresh one every time. Soaking in vinegar and water prior to use does help with fading.
> 
> I have not read all of the comments above so don't know if color coding has been mentioned or not. Suggest a different color for each room or use. i.e. white for dishes, yellow for bathrooms, pink for face cloths, etc.
> 
> I'd sure be interested in knowing if anyone has come across a cotton yarn that does NOT fade in the wash?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> What does FOMO mean?


Fear of missing out, as stated further down page 1.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

2 lengths of ribbon turns them into bibs.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dixie Diane said:


> ... I like mine about 6 x 6 that fit just in my hand. That way I can wring them out with out any problems. FYI, I have gone to smaller bath towels because they are easier to hold. ... .


Me too. DH still likes a large towel...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Margot in FL said:


> ... . I find the cotton knit dishcloths too heavy somehow.


I don't like thick, heavy dishcloths either... I make mine out of finer weight cotton, usually between 4 and 8ply, sometimes finer... I use a slightly bigger needle than usual to make a more open fabric which dries quickly... I love my handmade dishcloths... They are a pleasure to use.. :sm01:


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

My mom used to use them in the kitchen for washing dishes and wiping off counters and tables. I never used them but have always used those small kitchen sponges. They have scrubbers on the back and I just throw them away when they get too used.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

fshinbaum said:


> FOMO = Fear of Missing Out


Thank you, I didn't know that one ????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I don't like thick, heavy dishcloths either... I make mine out of finer weight cotton, usually between 4 and 8ply, sometimes finer... I use a slightly bigger needle than usual to make a more open fabric which dries quickly... I love my handmade dishcloths... They are a pleasure to use.. :sm01:


I always order the 4ply cotton from BWM, I don't like using the thick cottons, and use a slightly bigger needle.....I wring out and hang over the tap to dry, they do get washed properly daily. I have several in my bottom kitchen drawer where I keep my tea towels


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I use mine primarily as scrub cloths in the shower, or bathing. I also use them as coasters, wash dishes with them, put under a plant, or whatever presents itself. I would not be without them. I use some of my in the kitchen, dtc. and some only for bathing.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> I always order the 4ply cotton from BWM, I don't like using the thick cottons, and use a slightly bigger needle.....I wring out and hang over the tap to dry, they do get washed properly daily. I have several in my bottom kitchen drawer where I keep my tea towels


 :sm24:


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I started making and using these dishcloths and I instantly said - "This is beyond GREAT and I am ecstatic to using them all the time." You will see after you just use them once.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

You've all convinced me. I'm going to try them again. What's the general opinion of the best yarn for dishcloths and what's the best for washcloths/facecloths?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Byrney said:


> You've all convinced me. I'm going to try them again. What's the general opinion of the best yarn for dishcloths and what's the best for washcloths/facecloths?


IMO cotton or linen or a combo of both for either cloth. Avoid acrylics since they aren't absorbent.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> IMO cotton or linen or a combo of both for either cloth. Avoid acrylics since they aren't absorbent.


I've heard people say that Lily Sugar 'n' Cream is one of the best. Do you think that's the case?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I've heard people say that Lily Sugar 'n' Cream is one of the best. Do you think that's the case?


Yes, it works well. I just wasn't sure brand wise what is available in your part of the world, so just giving fibers, not brands. From what I've read here cotton yarn is quite expensive in England.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I knit/crochet dishcloths all the time and also give them as gifts to close friends and family. You use them just as you would a store-bought dishcloth: to wash dishes, wipe the stove and counters, wipe down appliances, etc. Hope this helps....


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, it works well. I just wasn't sure brand wise what is available in your part of the world, so just giving fibers, not brands. From what I've read here cotton yarn is quite expensive in England.


Thanks for the advice. I can get hold of Lily Sugar and Cream. Since that's what I've heard is good, I'll try that first so that I have a standard to measure against. It's £2.49, which is $3.19, for a 71g ball. I don't know how that compares with the US but everything's more expensive here. We're kind of used to it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't find cotton yarn hugely expensive, but I think it depends on brand and how big you want the cloths or how much you need. I did calculate how many balls I'd used for 2 cloths (same size) once, when I was thinking of opening an Etsy shop for my knitted stuff, but I don't know where that note is now. I usually buy Rico Creative Cotton as it has a nice range of colours, though I have used a few other brands like Lily.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Thanks for the advice. I can get hold of Lily Sugar and Cream. Since that's what I've heard is good, I'll try that first so that I have a standard to measure against. It's £2.49, which is $3.19, for a 71g ball. I don't know how that compares with the US but everything's more expensive here. We're kind of used to it.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think the last time I purchased some I paid $2.99 for the same size ball, so very close in price.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Becca said:


> I make the cloths larger to separate fry pans and glass baking dishes. With heavier weight cotton I make coasters and hot pads to either pick up pots and pans from the stove or put a pot on the pad. Lots of things you can do with them without washing your dishes, the sink, the counter or your face.


Oh I forgot those little pot pinchers - so great for the microwave - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pot-pincher-pattern. Love em. also pot handle cover - a must for cast iron frying pans. :sm02:


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> I think the last time I purchased some I paid $2.99 for the same size ball, so very close in price.


We're not so badly off as we thought!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I made three my husband refused to use them. One I gave to my son and when we round to see him it was on top of the microwave never having been used. So, I don't bother making them anymore.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, it works well. I just wasn't sure brand wise what is available in your part of the world, so just giving fibers, not brands. From what I've read here cotton yarn is quite expensive in England.


We can get Aran thickness cotton yarn from Wool Warehouse at £1.05 for 50grms. Garnier drops yarns are very cheap here and they do several cotton thicknesses. They do a really nice fingering thickness too. I have never had a problem finding cotton yarn at a cheap price and good quality too.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Byrney said:


> We're not so badly off as we thought!


Have a look at Garnier Drops yarn at Wool Warehouse, great value.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Just look at them and say "Now what could I do with this?" I am sure you could come up with tons of answers and everyone would be correct. I usually make mine with Bernat Handcrafter yarn on 5.5mm needles 50 stitches and make them square.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't like them for washing dishes or as a washcloth. But I use them to line the bowl that freshly washed fruit goes into, or as a hot pad to put a dish on. Or add a loop and use them as hot pads. I make them as gifts, wrapping one around a nice bar of soap or bottle of shower gel. I tell the recipients to use the cloths in any way they like.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Caxton said:


> Have a look at Garnier Drops yarn at Wool Warehouse, great value.


I will do. Thanks


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> I would like to have your "Stay On" baby bib & matching wash cloth pattern if you can share, please!


The pattern I use is found on Ravelry. Eileen Casey's pattern called Easy Stay-on Bib.

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

use crocheted dishcloths to wash my dishes (never have owned a dishwasher--and don't want one)--however, I used a washcloth to wipe my counters. The OLD worn out dishcloths make great rags--clean the bathroom! One these cotton cloths!!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, Fiona! Can't wait to make this. What a simple and great gift to make for any new baby!!



Fiona3 said:


> The pattern I use is found on Ravelry. Eileen Casey's pattern called Easy Stay-on Bib.
> 
> Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I use mine as coasters and for lining my plates and bowls and saucepans and frying pans! Some I use when walking and I start to 'glow' (usually like Niagara Falls in summer, lol), these ones are larger. None of my cloths have ever been used to wash dishes that I know of.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I've made a couple now from Lily Sugar and Cream and I'm sorry to say I don't really like them as dish cloths. They're ok for swirling round the dishes when being washed but not very good for wiping down work surfaces. They don't wipe anywhere near as dry as my microfiber cloths, and they stay wet for much longer when hung up to dry. I think they'll make good pot holders so that's what I'll use them for. I might also try making a couple of face cloths.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I've made a couple now from Lily Sugar and Cream and I'm sorry to say I don't really like them as dish cloths. They're ok for swirling round the dishes when being washed but not very good for wiping down work surfaces. They don't wipe anywhere near as dry as my microfiber cloths, and they stay wet for much longer when hung up to dry. I think they'll make good pot holders so that's what I'll use them for. I might also try making a couple of face cloths.


Perhaps you could try making a few in finer cotton on slightly bigger needles. I love my dishcloths, but I don't like them thick either. I make them finer and looser... They wipe benches beautifully and dry fairly fast, not as fast as microfibre though... :sm01:


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

I use my cloths for everything - I love them.
Look at the number of views on this topic.

I made solid colors and such for every new baby born in our household. They use one for the bath and one for kitchen to clean there faces and hands for each child when they are over for holidays and birth days and such.

My brother has 10 children and the first five are married and three of them have 11 children between them


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

SalineMIKnits said:


> I use my cloths for everything - I love them.
> Look at the number of views on this topic.
> 
> I made solid colors and such for every new baby born in our household. They use one for the bath and one for kitchen to clean there faces and hands for each child when they are over for holidays and birth days and such.
> ...


I'm going to use my remaining Sugar and Cream yarn to make facecloths for friends and family, to be given as gifts with home-made soap, but as dish-cloths, they just aren't efficient enough for me. They don't dry the work surface properly, although I have to admit, if anything sticky has been spilt they are very good at cleaning it up. I've really tried to use them but I've found myself cleaning up after them with a microfiber cloth to get the counter really dry.

I really want to use natural fabrics for the good of the planet but whatever I end up with, it'll have to be more efficient and hygienic than the knitted cotton dish-cloth. Also, my home is a modern one and they look totally out of place (not that I would worry about that if they were any good).

At present I'm looking at alternative yarns to 100% cotton and I'm also searching for a more contemporary design. I've done a seed-stitch one, but even that looks a bit olde worlde.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Always used them to wash dishes and wipe counters - I like them about 8" X 8" and so they're too small to dry dishes with.


fshinbaum said:


> I've read for a long time about how much people enjoy making and using knit/crochet cotton dishcloths. My question is: how exactly do you use them? Are they used to dry dishes? to wash dishes? to wipe down counter tops? I know this sounds dumb but I've never used them or known anyone who has and I have a serious case of FOMO!


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

They make wonderful little gifts on holidays, Valentines (red), Easter (yellow and lavender), Thanksgiving (turkey design), Christmas (red and green). Christmas tree design. I couild go on and on - I love them.


----------



## womansong (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm making some in wild colors for the teen grandchildren. They love the rubbing aspects and will wash their faces more now (thus battling acne). 
One never knows - but the grandsons love them!


----------



## womansong (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm making some in wild colors for the teen grandchildren. They love the rubbing aspects and will wash their faces more now (thus battling acne). 
One never knows - but the grandsons love them!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I use mine not only for washing the dishes, but for putting under heavier pot plants inside so the furniture doesn't get scratched. Once they get a bit scruffy I use them to wash the car and other such jobs.


----------

